# Just Wanted to Let Everyone Know...



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

... That I finally had a successful spawn in which the father DID NOT eat the eggs!!!

Once I get a camera, I will definitely be updating my blog and posting pictures of the fry (maybe once they start being more than tiny black dots  )

Thank you for all the wonderful help posters on this site!!!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS! 

Good luck with the rest of your journey!


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats, how are the baby fry doing now?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats! Good luck with your fry.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks! The fry are just kinda slowly moving around (although I'm sure they think they are pretty fast, just seems slow because it's such a big tub haha)
I gave them some BBS for the first time today. It may have been a bit early for it but I fed them it anyway just in case.


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your tiny black dots, lol


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

sell me one of the babiez!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it's ok to feed them once they are free swimming.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Hm.. I've got some little black dots (that are not fry) jumping around from the sides of my tank.... not that many, and they are minuscule, smaller than the fry... any ideas?


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Update! 

It's been a little over 3 weeks and the babies look like bettas! There are some dark ones and light ones, and only one little one! I have about 30 fry and they are all looking good, even the tiny one. 

Anybody have suggestions about the tiny? Is there any things special I should do for him? He's doing fine with the rest but I was just wondering.

Pictures soon!


----------



## BettaBetty (May 1, 2011)

*I want pics!*

I wanna see!

Did you ever find out what those black things were?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He should be ok as long as he's getting enough food and as long as his siblings don't decide to munch him.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Nope no one had any suggestions about the black things but they haven't done any harm yet. 

I have updated pictures on my blog www.bettawatch.tumblr.com (not trying to do a plug for my blog but that's where most of the pictures are)

Here is one close up of my little model.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

He should be fine with the others... Once you start jarring some of the larger fry (and therefore removing their growth repressing hormones) you should see the smaller fry growing better. 

THe black things are pretty harmless, the fry might even eat them. I can't remember what they are called but they aren't something to worry too much about.


----------

